# Have you heard of or seen this yet?



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

There is a dog sport called 'Mondioring' that is a combination of rally, obedience, agility, and schutzhund. I was told about it by a friend who breeds GSDs and so I went to YouTube and watched a few of the videos....WOW!
Impressive to say the least! 
Although it is widely done in Europe I'd never heard of it but I guess the U.S. has a club for it too US Mondioring – United States Mondio Ring Association

I don't anticipate many Poodles doing this, but who knows...LOL!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I learn something new on PF everyday! I have no doubt some of the PF performance Poodles here could easily handle everything but the protection exercises, whatever those entail. Maybe they could do those too. Thanks for these interesting links MollyMiuMa!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a friend getting into this with her Malinois. I am also a member of a discussion forum where several members are involved. Fun stuff. 

As far as poodles doing bite sports: (appears to be mostly play/prey drive with him, but still fun)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB5UjoXJuaU


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I had not heard of that, but I do see that there is a club in Westchester County (not too far from me), but I can't see doing it myself even with a club nearby. I have enough training and the like to keep track of just under AKC rules. Also around me the people who do schutzhund work don't seem to be great. They allow a lot of people with bully breeds to come so they can show off what their tough dogs can do. IMO that isn't why a dog should be taught protection work.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

LILY from what I read the reason people are forming Mondioring clubs is that they want to get away from the Schuzhund people , that they are too aggressive and have lost their sense of 'fun' and the enjoyment of the dog sport!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Molly that makes a lot of sense. The people I know who really understand and have put schutzhund titles on their dogs around here don't think there are any good clubs for it nearby. They go upstate or to Pennsylvania to find people to train with.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> LILY from what I read the reason people are forming Mondioring clubs is that they want to get away from the Schuzhund people , that they are too aggressive and have lost their sense of 'fun' and the enjoyment of the dog sport!


That's part of the reason I stopped with Shutzhund. Everyone is all about the titles and the quality of the dogs seems to be dropping. I actually purchased a dog for the sole purpose of titling her in Shutzhund. She was out of titled parents, her sired traveled worldwide to compete. She had terrible nerves and I felt was unsuited for my lifestyle and unstable to have bite training. I sent her back to the breeder (for a total financial loss, too) after she ripped through the chain link kennel twice to go after two friends of mine and the meter reader. Not the kind of animal I want to teach a solid bite to. This breeding for titles only and the obsessive cliquish behavior of the members drove me right back out of there. Shame, too. I love the game of it, I love the tracking and OB, and the decoy is a doll - such a nice guy. Some of the members were ok, but it only takes a few to ruin the fun of it all. 

Some of the dogs and the nervous/shyness of a lot of them makes me worry for the safety of people handling them. 

I miss being a member of a training club, but people seem to have lost track of the fun part. Yes, I love to compete, but I just want to join a group of folks who want to train for all sorts of fun stuff and worry about all the points and ribbons later. 

I just need to start my own club, I guess. lol


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If you go to youtube and search for the 'Dr Suess Mondioring1' you'll see a big difference....each trial is given a 'theme' and even the 'distractions' in a trial seem to be a play within the theme, and pretty humorous! The focus and obedience of those dogs is amazing! Everybody looks like they are having fun too!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

BK do you have a regular obedience and/or tracking club near you? Maybe they would be a nice group. I particularly find the people in my tracking club to be very friendly and supportive. I don't see them too often since the club is in New Jersey, but they are very nice and most of them also do obedience and a couple of them do agility too. They all have wonderful dogs, ranging from a woman with a CT rottie, others with goldens, Mallies, GSD to me with poodles and a new member with a doxie.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> BK do you have a regular obedience and/or tracking club near you? Maybe they would be a nice group. I particularly find the people in my tracking club to be very friendly and supportive. I don't see them too often since the club is in New Jersey, but they are very nice and most of them also do obedience and a couple of them do agility too. They all have wonderful dogs, ranging from a woman with a CT rottie, others with goldens, Mallies, GSD to me with poodles and a new member with a doxie.


Is there a national tracking club or somewhere to find stuff like that? There's not much to do on Fort Wayne that I've found so far beyond nosework and therapy, and I've heard some not so good things about the local obedience training club. They have rally, agility, and tracking there, but I haven't found anything else.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't think there is a national tracking club, but you can do searches for club that are AKC affiliated on the AKC website. I don't know if that would help you, but maybe it will let you find some places you didn't know about. Here is a link to the club search directory page. https://www.apps.akc.org//apps/clubs/search/index.cfm?_ga=1.126637519.317729441.1451605727


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

OMG! I'm an idiot!

I have been attempting to navigate that akc link for weeks. Until you posted the link, Catherine, I didn't realize it was a phone app. Trust me, it's really, really difficult to work that on a regular desktop computer. Works nicely on my phone, though. lol

Maybe you can't teach this old dog new tricks. *sigh*


----------

